# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Proviron, Arimidex, Clomid, Nolva, HCG HELP!!

## TRicKtOutT

ok im going to start a cycle: 
Dbol 30-50mg/day Weeks 1-4
Enanthate 500mg Weeks 1-10
Deca -Durabolin 400mg Weeks 1-9
Winstol 50mg/day Weeks 7-12
PCT: clomid, nolva, Proviron , arimidex , HCG 

heres my question the PCT that I mentioned above is stuff that I got all in stock with me I need adivce how to use them correctly on the right times.
I was thinking between arimidex or proviron during my cycle (not sure which one is suitable for my needs, help me on this) Keep Nolva in hand incase of Gyno and shoot some hcg once in a while to keep my nuts alive then during PCT ill use nolva, clomid and HCG??
For the HCG I got I think 30 amps with 2000IU in it. Usually they say to use 500IU every 4-5 days or something like that but I dont wanna waste the rest of the 1500IU when I break the amp so im thinking about shooting all 2000IU every week and a half or something? Feedback please thanks

----------


## KAEW44

during the cycle you should use 0.25mg arimidex and 10-20mg nolva throughout the entire cycle including the Post Cycle Therapy (PCT). Or you could use one pill (25mg) Proviron and 10-20mg Nolvadex instead. There si no reason to use all three so choose either proviron+nolva or arimidex+nolva.
After the cycle you should continue using the nolva and arimidex whil adding clomid as described in the Pheeno's PCT which is on the top of the PCT forum. SOmeone give us input on the HCG i dont know much about it but i know it makes your testicles shoot out by using a synthetic affect on them, so it is not naturally restoring your hormone levels, clomid will restore them.

During cycle: 0.25mg arimidex + 10-20mg Nolva
or 25mgProviron + 10-20mg Nolva

During PCT: clomid as describe in the PCT section +nolvadex
dont use proviron after the cycle is done

----------


## einstein1905

> during the cycle you should use 0.25mg arimidex and 10-20mg nolva throughout the entire cycle including the Post Cycle Therapy (PCT). Or you could use one pill (25mg) Proviron and 10-20mg Nolvadex instead. There si no reason to use all three so choose either proviron+nolva or arimidex+nolva.
> After the cycle you should continue using the nolva and arimidex whil adding clomid as described in the Pheeno's PCT which is on the top of the PCT forum. SOmeone give us input on the HCG i dont know much about it but i know it makes your testicles shoot out by using a synthetic affect on them, so it is not naturally restoring your hormone levels, clomid will restore them.
> 
> During cycle: 0.25mg arimidex + 10-20mg Nolva
> or 25mgProviron + 10-20mg Nolva
> 
> During PCT: clomid as describe in the PCT section +nolvadex
> dont use proviron after the cycle is done


Exactly.....proviron and HCG are NOT to be used during pct, as they both suppress HPTA themselves....like was said pick proviron and nolva aor adex and nolva during your cycle.

HCG is likely unnecessary for this short cycle, but you could go 500IU E4D starting week 9 all the way up until 48hrs before your first dose of clomid at the start of week 14.

----------


## TRicKtOutT

ok thanks, but I mentioned earlier that I didnt want to use 500IU every 4 days, that I got 200IU amps and dont wanna waster the remaining 1500IU on nothing so how could I use that accorind to a 2000IU shot 1.5-2 weeks for every 2000IU shot? Also ppl use it during the cycle and especially during the early part of PCT, they stop some thing like a week before you end your clomid I believe but im not sure

----------


## einstein1905

> ok thanks, but I mentioned earlier that I didnt want to use 500IU every 4 days, that I got 200IU amps and dont wanna waster the remaining 1500IU on nothing so how could I use that accorind to a 2000IU shot 1.5-2 weeks for every 2000IU shot? Also ppl use it during the cycle and especially during the early part of PCT, they stop some thing like a week before you end your clomid I believe but im not sure


Preload 3 additional syringes and stick them in the fridge (each at 500IU). Yes, some people do use HCG during clomid......this is counterproductive and the wrong way to do so.

----------


## TRicKtOutT

thanks everyone... anyone else who have used these got any comments?

Also which is better to use arimidex or proviron

----------


## bluethunder

im using proviron personally

----------


## TRicKtOutT

ok im guessing arimidex is better for me since I can use it during PCT?? during pct how muhc dosage should I use? Also will the use of arimidex hinder my gains a little during the cycle? I know Nolva does

----------


## TomsTwinTowers

> ok im guessing arimidex is better for me since I can use it during PCT?? during pct how muhc dosage should I use? Also will the use of arimidex hinder my gains a little during the cycle? I know Nolva does


I thought i read something yesterday that said the only way nolva and amaridex hinder gains is by stopping the size you get from the water retention. If this is true , it is not hindering gains but making the legit muscle gains stand out better because you dont have the puffy look from the water.

Is this true.

----------


## TRicKtOutT

interesting, but winstrol lessens your water retention too and it doesn't hinder gains

----------


## styles-money

> I thought i read something yesterday that said the only way nolva and amaridex hinder gains is by stopping the size you get from the water retention. If this is true , it is not hindering gains but making the legit muscle gains stand out better because you dont have the puffy look from the water.
> 
> Is this true.


Bump...can anyone expand on this at all?

----------


## damian

arimidex is worlds no1 anti-e....it was made exactly for this purpose.....
proviron on the other hand works also great as an anti-e but also has many more nice abbilities ( libido and testosterone booster ,amazing hardenig effect )
Both should be taken with nolva
choice is yours

----------


## damian

> I thought i read something yesterday that said the only way nolva and amaridex hinder gains is by stopping the size you get from the water retention. If this is true , it is not hindering gains but making the legit muscle gains stand out better because you dont have the puffy look from the water.
> 
> Is this true.



exactly...water retention should never considered as a 'gain' from an AAS cycle.U lose it anyway the next day after the cycle ends....

----------


## walt

do you really have to take more than one anti-e for it will work.

----------


## DBarcelo

> arimidex is worlds no1 anti-e....it was made exactly for this purpose.....


That's not what Aarimidex was made for, Arimidex was made for women with breast cancer. It was developed to help stop the growth of the tumor in the breast.

It does the same thing as Nolvadex , so it's a waste of money to use both.

----------


## DBarcelo

> do you really have to take more than one anti-e for it will work.



Arimidex is an anti-estorgen. It is a selective aromatase inhibitor. It basically prevents the body from converting androstenedione into estrogen and it lowers serum estradiol concentrations.

Clomid interacts with estrogen receptor containing tissues like the hypothalimus and it may compete with estrogen for estrogen receptor binding sites and may delay replenishment of intracellular estrogen receptors. It trigers a series of endocrine events. The fist and most important event to us is the increase of the release of pituitary gonadotropins, this causes an increase in production of testosterone .

Nolvadex is an antiestrogen and competes with estrogen at the binding sites in target tissues such as the breast. Like Arimidex, it is used for the treatment of women with breast cancer.

I'm not familiar with the other two. I would have to look it up for you. But that would give you an idea of what combination of anti-estrogens you should take and when to take them. All you have to do is find out what they do and how they work. You can figure out the rest yourself.

----------

